# Bib Shorts Life Span? New bibs?



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

I've got a pair of bibs that are a mid-level pair made by Cuore of Switzerland. The shorts:

https://www.cuore.ch/shop/us/en/CUO....html?cSEOid=0c3acf85fbdc88c2cdb9c4131ef7aa09

I've got about 2500 miles on them. They subjectively seem to be wearing out performance wise in terms of fit and level of comfort. 

I'm wondering what's the lifespan for wear and performance of such a bib. 

I've not changed body dimensions or fitness level or level of use on a weekly basis since I've had them. Same road bike but got a new fit recently that had some significant changes that at the simplest level resulted in a higher saddle and a more somewhat more upright riding position. 

Does 2500 miles seem like a level of use that says a new pair of bibs may be in order. (Until recently the bibs have worked very well over their lifespan so far.)


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Never heard of that brand, so I don't know, but I have a pair of Cavalo bibs with close to double the miles and they are still great.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

That's very early for them to wear out. For someone who rides quite often that's less than a summer's worth of riding. You should be able to get a couple or few full seasons from quality bibs, maybe 4 times the distance you're getting.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Seems way to fast to wear out to me - I would have thought fabric would wear thin before fit would give out - sounds like they are stretching or shrinking - how are you laundering them?


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Decent bibs should last appreciably longer than that. I'd suggest buying a pair of a well known brand that has a good reputation. You can get a number of brands (Castelli, PI, Sportful, Sugoi, etc.) for about the same amount. You can even get Assos S5 Mille long-leg (color options may be a tad limited) for the same (maybe a buck or two less) from their Factory Outlet site.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I wear Voler bibs...they last years.

I've stopped wearing my original Lounge kit from what 7 years ago? Only because I got smaller and they don't fit right.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

The owner's manual of my Assos (yes they came with a very thick one!) says:

"After 10,000 KM and 200 washings the shorts should be retired because performance will decrease due to inevitable material fatigue (five million stretch cycles!). At this point your shorts have done their job of providing you with total comfort and satisfaction. _*Figure might vary depending on the gear ratio used._"

I guess a lower cadence means less stretch cycles. Something I had never considered.

I've never tracked either mileage for my bibs nor number of washings. I don't intend to do so now that I have some Assos. I don't wear the same bibs every day, but if I did, these Assos should only be worn by me for half a year based on their mileage recommendation. Even on sale, that would be too costly of a replacement for me for that often. However, I expect I will wear them longer than they say I should.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

ibericb said:


> Decent bibs should last appreciably longer than that. I'd suggest buying a pair of a well known brand that has a good reputation. You can get a number of brands (Castelli, PI, Sportful, Sugoi, etc.) for about the same amount. You can even get Assos S5 Mille long-leg (color options may be a tad limited) for the same (maybe a buck or two less) from their Factory Outlet site.


I'm surprised you think Cuore is a brand with a bad rep? They make some really really nice product. 

To the op, 2500 miles seems like a relatively small amount of miles but, I rotate about 4 kits a year and the cham does seem to not wear as well by the end of the year. Matter of fact my chamois cream use goes up as the end of the year approaches and conditions are basically perfect. Not hot, not cold, not much precip...


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

woodys737 said:


> I'm surprised you think Cuore is a brand with a bad rep?


I'd be surprised at that too, as I never said or indicated they had a bad rep. As best I can tell, they don't have much of a rep at all, one way or the other. They appear to be largely unknown under their own label.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

ibericb said:


> I'd be surprised at that too, as I never said or indicated they had a bad rep. As best I can tell, they don't have much of a rep at all, one way or the other. They appear to be largely unknown under their own label.


Got it. Sportful though? Maybe they are better known in the UK but I doubt many have used them here stateside. Could be wrong... 

The more I think about it 2500 might be a fairly accurate number for me as well. That includes Castelli Body paint bibs and Sugoi RSE's (for you ibericb) as well as other brands not known to many here. Those would include Eliele, Vie13 and the worst that has broken down on me was a pair of Panache bibs. I forget the name of the actual short but, when that one went they got painful to ride in quickly. Just hard to sit on the saddle and chaffing issues.

I'm testing out a super obscure brand that a friend started called VR7. I think he said he sources the chamois in Switzerland and they are assembled in Columbia. I didn't try them for years thinking they were crap but, so far I think they are the most comfortable to date. Durability will be next to note as I just put them in the rotation a month ago or so...

You seem like you've been around ibericb. What do you think? 2500 miles or so? 5000? 10,000 for a decent pair of bibs?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

ibericb said:


> I'd be surprised at that too, as I never said or indicated they had a bad rep. As best I can tell, they don't have much of a rep at all, one way or the other. They appear to be largely unknown under their own label.


I'm pretty sure they do USA cycling and also the IAM pro team. They also do the Strava clothing. In my circle they're very well known.

To add, most really like them. I only own one jersey and don't wear it but it's nice enough.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I do everything wrong with my shorts, I machine wash them and put them in the dryer. I have Castelli and Hincapie shorts that are several years old and I ride 5000+ miles a year. You get what you pay for. Find a quality brand that fits and get several pair. Shorts should be black.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

woodys737 said:


> ...You seem like you've been around ibericb. What do you think? 2500 miles or so? 5000? 10,000 for a decent pair of bibs?


I had been around, the took a long hiatus. I'm a recent return. In my past never charted the mileage, but mine tended to last several seasons rotating among several pair. I would guess ~ 5000 miles. But that's a complete SWAG.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I don't think I've ever trashed a pair at 2500 but that's not the question in the OP.

"They subjectively seem to be wearing out performance wise in terms of fit and level of comfort."

I can definitely tell a difference between new and 2500 miles. A few years ago I bought a multi year supply of De Marchi bibs when I saw an awesome sale so I've had an apples to apples comparison of same bibs with different miles on them and 2500 is well into the time I noticed a difference. I'd guess it's more like 3500-4000 that they totally go south and hit the trash.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

How many pairs do you use and rotate?
For training, I rotate three pairs and wear them for years and years, until I start getting complaints from the people I ride with. After a few hundred washings the material gets thinner and thinner. I use the thin ones for winter training in the garage, where nobody rides behind me.
Riding with a seat bag with Velcro straps can wear a pair of bibs out in 10 rides.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

maybe you're just losing weight?


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

Got a reliable inspection and opinion. New bibs definitely warranted. They are a good bib and on sale right now at $107 as they are discontinuing strictly to restyle for 2016. I've been happy with them until as mention just recently. 

I wished that the Assos T. EQUIPE_S7 Bib Shorts had been available at that sale price in my size: TIR. But alas. 
At 6'5" and 217 lbs. and a 37-38 inch waist the XLG just wouldn't do. At least with the bibs I reordered I KNOW exactly what I'm getting and it's fine in everyday except maybe for long life at expectable performance?


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

I'd say there is no definite answer to how long bibs will last. A ten year old pair of deMarchi Contour bibs I have are just about as new (!) while an expensive pair of EtxeOndo (generally a very high quality brand) bibs had the fabric break down after about two years. And everything in between, not always correlated with price or reputation. And I always hand wash and air dry.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

jmoryl said:


> I'd say there is no definite answer to how long bibs will last. A ten year old pair of deMarchi Contour bibs I have are just about as new (!) while an expensive pair of EtxeOndo (generally a very high quality brand) bibs had the fabric break down after about two years. And everything in between,* not always correlated with price or reputation*. And I always hand wash and air dry.


My experience with Assos definitely proves that statement out. I've had a few pairs create an unpleasant view for the rider behind me very quickly. Guessing about 1000 miles. And I've never had that particular issue with much cheaper/lower reputation brands with probably 4-5 times the use. The reason I say a few pairs is because Assos has very good warranty support and agree with me it was premature wear so I've gotten a replacement each time.
This despite their reputation for longevity and the internet being full of people with experience backing that reputation.


----------

